

I Was Completely Wrong To Oppose GMOs - Anti-GMO movement founder - piqufoh
http://mobile.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2013/01/03/mark_lynas_environmentalist_who_opposed_gmos_admits_he_was_wrong.html

======
BadDesign
This is great news, why no upvotes?

~~~
piqufoh
Maybe peeps don't know that GMO == Genetically Modified Organisms, "GMO" isn't
so eye catching!

